# How do you take apart side mirrors...



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

So my wife was driving through a real tight street. Two cars barely fit and when cars are parked it's even worse. Anyway, she hit the parked cars mirror causing the Routan passenger mirror to close and hit the Routan. The mirror cracked and the LED strip, which was missing the plastic cover, broke off leaving the board and LEDs exposed. 

I have a replacement heated mirror and complete LED strip.

I can remove the mirror but need to figure out how to take apart the mirror housing to get the remaining broken LED strip? Does the chrome front piece come off? I have a 2009 Routan SEL.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Mirror Caps*

When I was putting carbon fiber vinyl on the mirrors, one of the mirror caps came off as I was pulling the material off to reposition it. The cap is held on by four clips at each corner, an inch or two by each corner. If you have the mirror part off, you should be able to reach inside and push each clip to disengage it from the mating surface, or if not, reach in with a srewdriver by the mirror and try to reach the clips that way. To remount the cap, just push it in place.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

VWroutanvanman said:


> When I was putting carbon fiber vinyl on the mirrors, one of the mirror caps came off as I was pulling the material off to reposition it. The cap is held on by four clips at each corner, an inch or two by each corner. If you have the mirror part off, you should be able to reach inside and push each clip to disengage it from the mating surface, or if not, reach in with a srewdriver by the mirror and try to reach the clips that way. To remount the cap, just push it in place.


 Thanks for the info. It was a 5 min job seriously. Very easy. Mods, please add to DIY. 

I found the following info: 

NOTE: The Light Emitting Diode (LED) and printed circuit board for these lamps are serviced only as a unit with the lamp and lens assembly. If any part of these lamps is damaged or ineffective, the entire lamp assembly must be replaced. 

1.Disconnect and isolate the battery negative cable. 

2.Remove the mirror glass and holder (1) from the mirror housing 










3.Locate the lamp housing (2) within the lower, outboard side of the mirror housing (1). 











4.Using a trim stick (1) or another suitable tool, reach into the mirror housing to access and depress the plastic retaining tab (2) integral to the inboard end of the lamp housing far enough to allow the lamp assembly to be pushed out through the mounting hole in the mirror housing toward the front of the vehicle. 










5.Pull the lamp assembly (3) out of the mirror housing (1) far enough to access and disconnect the lamp pigtail wire connector (2) from the mirror wire harness and remove the lamp. 











It was a 5 min job seriously. Very easy. Mods, please add to DIY.


----------



## Autobahn_Bred (Jan 26, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4865908-DIY-Mirror-Blinker-Light-Cover


----------

